# FF - 220g reptile tank (does NOT hold water)



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

This is the sw tank that I just set up that cracked (front pane). If anybody wants it for a reptile tank, come pick it up. Cleaned & ready for immediate pickup in Burnaby.

NO CHARGE. FREE!!!!!

Anthony 604-868-5553


----------



## Eden (Apr 24, 2010)

Do you have a stand for the huge thing???


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Gone. Closed.


----------

